# Symphony church.(SS Church).February 2013.



## Lucky Pants (Feb 10, 2013)

BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! That's how the day started, 04:45 flashing at me through bleary eyes, still fully clothed as was only a couple of hours ago we turned in for bed there was just no point ,zombified i struggled across the landing ,tapping lightly an AltDayout's bedroom door "okay LP" bloody hell he's awake! a couple of strong coffee's later and we were out the door and heading for a load of awesome explores, or maybe just one today as it turned out, with locations locked up tighter than a nuns g string ,but the disappointment was short lived, with all the fails and the ungodly hour start, had a great day and evening with the super company of Alt and Sshhhh... .

I'm not naming the location ,its pretty well known amongst the community,on with the pictures..
















































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good to see the place is holding up rather well considering it seems to have just been left and is surrounded by a busy looking skatepark.

Really nice set of shots too


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 10, 2013)

Not got really that many piks done from this visit and you have captured it EPIC!!! so will just add a couple of mine below

We had to come to an old faithful as the weekend turned out to be catastrophic list of fails, ah well its like that sometimes, good to see a new bit had opened up tho I hadn't seen before.



ZerO81 said:


> Good to see the place is holding up rather well considering it seems to have just been left and is surrounded by a busy looking skatepark.
> 
> Really nice set of shots too



The place isnt fairing as well as you might think, the metal theft is well underway and there are loads of things gone from much earlier visits I noticed 

Just a few from me...











]





Splore Selecta!






We did get to see some stuff elsewheres so stay tuned.


----------



## evilnoodle (Feb 10, 2013)

Cracking pics from you both.

That last pic'll give me bloody nightmares tho!!!!


----------



## MrDan (Feb 10, 2013)

The church is amazing,
The masks are amazing,
This is amazing


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2013)

Fantastic stuff both of you!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 10, 2013)

You mustn't have been wearing your luckpants! Well at least you got to see one place!! I would have usually said, I wish I was with you guys on this day. Glad I wasn't, with your bad luck! Haha. Cracking shots there you two!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great photos from both of you.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW stunning!
Not sure I would be responsible for my actions though, bumping into anyone wearing them masks! LOL


----------



## sonyes (Feb 10, 2013)

Brilliant pics from you both........good to see her again


----------



## Wendy Lou (Feb 10, 2013)

Love the photos!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 10, 2013)

*BOSTIN STUFF THERE BOYS!! Was gonna pay this one a visit 2 weeks ago but ended up in Aldershot... Think the splore wagon might be pointed North next time!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 10, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *BOSTIN STUFF THERE BOYS!! Was gonna pay this one a visit 2 weeks ago but ended up in Aldershot... Think the splore wagon might be pointed North next time!! *



About time!! Make sure you got your compass!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice work some great shots guys!


----------



## Stussy (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent work guys, great pics!


----------



## peterc4 (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice, loving the piano shot


----------



## Ratters (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent work. Have liked the look of this place since it first popped up  Shame it's so far away lol


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

That's just made me want to get in the car and foooking get in there  Always great to see this cracking church.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 11, 2013)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 11, 2013)

Love all the pics bar the scary face/mask ones.....imagine bumping into you lot in a place like that!!


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 11, 2013)

ps-I remember access to this being rather comical, im assuming its still the same...


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't belive this is still doable - It was last April time we went, bloody hell the local Diocese should be strung up for this - Tis a cracking place  Think its time for a revist.........


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 17, 2013)

wow is about all i can say


----------



## barnsley lad (Feb 18, 2013)

that looks amazing cheers


----------

